# Hays Inlet - Freshwater Creek



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Mon 7th May, Ar-we-ther-yet (Paul who doesn't look like a milk crate - what were his parents thinking?) suggested moving the launch site from Clontarf Beach to a little ramp on Hays Inlet - good moove as the wind picked up significantly while we were on the water.

The fishing - well not totally exciting for the whole day, did have it's moments. Paul had had a number of hits and had landed a bream :roll: where as the "Mousse" motor (using hard bodies) hadn't had a touch. :? Changes to a soft plastic and started getting nibbles.  Finally a hit, and "Mousse" has the cherry popped - 43cm flatty   .

Ventured further up the creek until we thought we were up the creek without the paddle, and turned to come home - tide with us - wind against us.

Question - How much yak is in the water and how much above? :roll: Simple question and we all know there is more yak above water line than below, :idea: so why do we put our rudders in the water? :?: :?:

The pleasing thing of to-days trip, is that Paul and I were the only ones on this little creek - no stink boats, no jet skis :lol:

Other than catching first yak fish, the best part was checking out some of the spots - looks like very good Jack terrotory - bring on the steamy hot summer afternoons - and not readily accessable to the stinkers :twisted:

Paul may be a bit dissapointed, however I had a great day.

Jim H


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Disappointed?????....No way Jim, apart from your good company I did catch this rouge of a toad fish mate, It nearly pulled my arms out of there sockets :shock: .Pound for pound Redcliffe has some of the toughest fighting toadfish I tells ya. :lol:



















Jims first fish in the new Prowler.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JimH said:


> Finally a hit, and "Mousse" has the cherry popped - 43cm flatty   .


Jim always a pleasure to congratulate someone who has popped his cherry, well done mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd8tMsQAAA3fgAASQCEAEAgUEAAn758gIABIin6FNGj0QGjymhFNk0TCGAaJgRKqEd6E3bwFh6LLmrBjOc3N/UW1b57AklYZRvTGh4Z9Emj2C5doBJkVlBQtIf2cF3JFOFCQ3y0yxA==


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Good report, Jim. Well done on the lizard too.

Am interested in knowing where the ramp in Hayes Inlet is? Have thought about this in the past, as could only think of launching at Clontarf beach. The only place that looked possible is Haysmouth Parade - but there seemed like lots of mud out in front.

Good to also hear that you went up Fresh Water Creek. Have thought about a paddle up there for a long time - but thought it would be too shallow.

Keen to give this area a paddle sometime soon if you chaps are heading out again.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> Good report, Jim. Well done on the lizard too.
> 
> Am interested in knowing where the ramp in Hayes Inlet is? Have thought about this in the past, as could only think of launching at Clontarf beach. The only place that looked possible is Haysmouth Parade - but there seemed like lots of mud out in front.
> 
> ...


hey pete
We did go down haysmout prd and launched from the little kayak ramp (too small for anything else). Then we had to walk through sting ray infested waters till it was deep enough to paddle. I strapped my super cheap trolley on the rear of the yack and we took it in terns to trolley the yaks back over the sand banks at low tide (sand is quite compressed and fairly easy to trolley on).
Its a lot safer to launch from haysmouth on a windy day.
Fresh water creek is wide and shallow, it does have a small channel you can go up, but I wouldn't recommend going there in a peddler unless you go up with a big high tide (2.2 mtrs or more) and come back down before it gets too shallow. If you can paddle in 4" of water like the swing and prowler, you can navigate around there at low tide, well I can, poor old Jim lost the channel on the way back and had to get out and walk. :lol: 
I've been going up there quite regularly lately, its a good place to fish when redcliffe is too windy.
Happy to keep you company if you want to go up some time.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done on the flatty & that shiny new yak  Looks great Jim. I called past the pelican park ramp on my way home from Scott's Pt About 1pm to say giday. Was a wise move to move the launch site as it was pretty windy out there. Cheers Mal.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Paul! Paul! What are you doing?

Now you've given the secret X spot away! Next jack season it will be bow to stern paddlers (peddlers are excluded due to shallow water) chasing those mean critters.

Toad fish? You zoomed out to get that photo just to lull all those unsuspecting guns this is THE TERRORTORY.

What next?

Must ask, what was the first fish you caught in your yak? Flatties, wave anything in front of their mouth and you'r on.

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't worry mate I have spot x's that I havent even been to yet. :wink: .

My first yak fish is in my avatar. A 37 cm squire. 

The weather looks decidedly crap this weekend (20-25 s/e), might give hays inlet a bit more of an explore on Saturday arvo. :? . Have to do the Mum thing on Sunday.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

JimH said:


> Question - How much yak is in the water and how much above? :roll:


More _in_ the water for me than for a lot of other people I suspect. (Water must be less dense when I'm paddling - I can't think of another explanation?)


----------

